
Look before you paste from a website to terminal - leet
http://lifepluslinux.blogspot.com/2017/01/look-before-you-paste-from-website-to.html
======
makecheck
Very creative. Not sure how one could defend against it; perhaps by noticing
if there is a significant difference between the byte count of text and its
rendered area, or just don't allow selection of offscreen text to begin with?

On the terminal side, perhaps a way to warn about pastes that match certain
expressions such as "sudo"?

